
Forget Alaska. North Korea Might Soon Be Able to Nuke New York - petethomas
http://www.thedailybeast.com/forget-alaska-north-korea-might-soon-be-able-to-nuke-new-york
======
chillacy
It's bad for nuclear non-proliferation, but it seems like having nukes is some
sort of exclusive club and not having nukes means other countries can bully
you around.

